# Water Heater



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure where to actually put this, could be here or in a bug out bag forum but here goes

I purchased a solar water heater

Hot Water Rocket | Solutions From Science

Here is a youtube video showing the concept






Enjoy

Edit, Crap I didn't get the Emergency Fisherman, I got screwed. hehe


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Not sure where to actually put this, could be here or in a bug out bag forum but here goes
> 
> I purchased a solar water heater
> 
> ...


Does it work?


----------

